# Burton Twc boots?



## GQxPhil (Feb 25, 2010)

*********bump*********


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Decent boot - more freestyle/park oriented. All you can really do is try it on and see how it feels. Everyones feet are so different, it's all about how it fits _your_ feet.


----------

